# HDMI problem with VIZO 120 Hz smooth motion



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

I replaced on old Vizo 20 LCD TV with a new Vizio 32 120 Hz smooth motion LCD TV . Love the TV but I have a problem with HDMI. When I use the same HDMI cable that worked on my old 20" Vizio on my new Vizio the picture is flickering constantly. It is unwatchable.

The TV runs fine on component connection but obviously I would prefer a HDMI connection. Is is possible my old HDMI cable is not fast enough to handle the 120hz so buying a new HI speed HDMI cable would resolve my issue?

On this page, is there a difference between 28 AWG and Premium 24AWG?
http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10240#1024004

Basically I am wondering which HDMI cable I should purchase. Thanks for any help!!!

FYI. I have a DirecTV HR22 DVR as my source.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

Garyunc said:


> I replaced on old Vizo 20 LCD TV with a new Vizio 32 120 Hz smooth motion LCD TV . Love the TV but I have a problem with HDMI. When I use the same HDMI cable that worked on my old 20" Vizio on my new Vizio the picture is flickering constantly. It is unwatchable.
> 
> The TV runs fine on component connection but obviously I would prefer a HDMI connection. Is is possible my old HDMI cable is not fast enough to handle the 120hz so buying a new HI speed HDMI cable would resolve my issue?
> 
> ...


Turns out to be a bad HDMI on the TV. Not the cable.


----------

